# Salomon F2.0 sizing



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I wear an F20 in mens US 10.5 and an 11 in sneaker.

the F20 doesn't really have much of a liner, so there's not much to pack out


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure if this is true of all Salomon boots but I have the F22s, I measure a 9.5/27.5 bang on and the 9.5 F22s fit exact.


----------



## zenith1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys  I guess I will go down half a size at most to 42 EU 8.5 US.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My F20's and all Salomon stuff I've tried is exact to the mondo/cm size.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have the F22s and they don't pack out much. They're a low volume boot, so there simply isn't much to pack out.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Just FYI Mondopoint is the most reliable system for shoe sizing. it is used by NATO and most armies nowadays and is now the ISO standard for shoe sizing.

Basically measure your foot in mm then round to the nearest 5mm and you will have your mondopoint size.

294mm foot? 29.5 mondopoint
277mm foot? 27.5 mondopoint. done

If mondopoint is there, use it, life made simpler.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Agreed.
I've ridden Salomon fusion boots for the past three years. They fit true to mondo size.
Excellent boots.

If you are going with an 8.5 size, I have a pair of 2012 F4.0 boots I would sell.
Brand new, never used, in the box, with tags.


----------



## zenith1 (Dec 24, 2010)

I followed your advice and did some measurements in centimeters to be sure, and rounded up I am at 26.5 Mondo, which is 42 EU. Thanks again


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

You're welcome. That is your size, always look for Mondo if possible. 42 EU is correct on a conversion chart but only mondo can guarantee to be that accurate since some shoe companies (stupidly) measure a shoes dimensions to calulate the size they are going to call the shoe rather than the size of the foot that fits in it...poor logic, but now you know why there are so many problems with different brands being different sizes....

*Golden rule*...If you see Mondopoint. use it..its military precision.

You may still fancy trying half a size down some time since snowboard boots are very padded and some people find that when they pad out even the boot being the right size leaves it too loose once it has padded out. Especially true if you are a XX.5 size since most outer shells will only change size at every whole number so a 27 and a 27.5 will be the same size outer, just with a different amount of padding on the inner liners...saves on production

Unrelated(ish) some pro footballers (soccer) wear boots 1 or 2 sizes too small so that they are super tight to their feet to get the best feel for the ball. This is an observation and they do it only for 90 minutes at a time and only on match days else it can mess with your feet, but i think u get the point.

If you like a boot to be really snug fitting then maybe brave it and try the next size down, you never know until you try.


----------

